
Khronos Group Bringing Vulkan to MacOS, iOS on Top of Apple’s Metal - zspitzer
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/02/vulkan-is-coming-to-macos-ios-but-no-thanks-to-apple/
======
mankash666
This whole shtick of ignoring standards and pushing custom APIs is very
becoming of Apple. Everything about them is custom, from the lightning
connector to the graphics API.

Oh, and you apparently own the phone they sell you but THEY get to choose what
apps you can and cannot run on them.

They need to revisit their 1984 inspired Superbowl ad, I feel stuck in their
big-brother chokehold.

